# Sammelthread: Tests, Berichte, Medien über GT



## kingmoe (2. November 2007)

Moin,

ich denke, es ist mal wieder Zeit für einen Sammelthread, der unser Forum etwas übersichtlicher halten könnte *ich bin ein Spießer , ich weiß...*

Hier sollten alle Infos, Ankündigungen etc. rein, die GT in den Medien betreffen. Also postet alles, wo ihr einen Bericht, einen Text oder anderes (Video/DVD etc.) über GT bzw. Modelle von GT gefunden habt!
Dann kann man sich das entsprechende Heft oder was auch immer kaufen, wenn einen das Thema/Modell interessiert.

Aktuell sind ja z.B. der DHi-Test in der Freeride ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305847

...und die Zaskar-Story in der BSN:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304857

Ferne fände ich hier auch Infos passend, was in der Vergangenheit so an GT-Medien zu finden war, z.B. 

An Hans Rey Videos gab es u.a.:

1. Hans "No Way" Rey (Hans zeigt, was mit einem Bike geht, 1992)

2. Level Vibes (Hans dreht die Wahnsinns-Schraube weiter, legendär der Wasserfall-Ritt, 1993)

3. Monkey See, Monkey Do (Hans bringt einem Affen das Biken bei, 1995)

4. Big Five (noch mehr Trial Action, 1997)

5. Trial Tricks und coole Stunts (Hans und 2 Top-Trialer zeigen und erklären Tricks, trashig in eine billige Spielfilm-Handlung eingebettet, 1998)

6. Transalp Extrem (Nomen est omen, extremes Gelände mit Zaskar und I-Drive, 2000)

7. No Way: The Hans Rey Story (Das beste aus fast 2 Jahrzehnten, 2006 oder 2007)

Die VHS-Tapes 1-4 gibt es übrigens zurzeit als DVD-Collection "Hans Rey's Classic Videos Collection"

Ferner gibt es natürlich Bücher von/über Hans, ein gesuchter Klassiker ist z.B.
No Way - Bike Trial Tricks

Also, gebt Gas ;-))


----------



## Janikulus (7. November 2007)

Test vom Marathon in der Bike 12/2007:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306918


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. November 2007)

Falsch: In der Mountainbike.

Bravo = Bike
Bravo-Girl = Mountainbike

;-)


----------



## Kruko (7. November 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Falsch: In der Mountainbike.
> 
> Bravo = Bike
> Bravo-Girl = Mountainbike
> ...



Dafür ist das Zaskar Carbon in der Bravo 

Wieder ein Super Test:

BIKE-Urteil: Sehr Gut
Abstriche gab es nur bei den Reifen und bei der Garantie. Es war der komfortabelste Rahmen im Testfeld

Weiter so


----------



## cyclery.de (7. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Zaskar Carbon in der Bravo
> 
> Wieder ein Super Test:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
inwiefern gab es denn Abstriche bei der Garantie?


----------



## Kruko (7. November 2007)

Habe den test zwar noch nicht ganz durchgelesen, aber ich denke, dass die Garantiedauer gemeint ist, wobei ich auf die schnelle diese noch nicht mal gesehen habe.


----------



## kingmoe (9. November 2007)

Wieder einen Irrläufer eingefangen: GT in der Bike 12/07

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306918


----------



## Janikulus (25. Januar 2008)

GT Saction 3.0 in der mtb rider februar 2008:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=318116


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> GT Saction 3.0 in der mtb rider februar 2008:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=318116



hoeckle war schneller ...:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4419537&postcount=43


----------



## kingmoe (4. Februar 2008)

Das Rennrad GTR Carbon ist offensichtlich in der aktuellen "Rennrad" (02-08?!)


----------



## Janikulus (5. Februar 2008)

zum GTR Carbon:



GT-TEAM schrieb:


> jawohl. die zeitschrift heisst "rennrad".
> 
> http://www.radsport-rennrad.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3891&imgid=3508&subtopic=311&photonr=12
> 
> alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (6. Februar 2008)

Heute morgen am Bahnhofskiosk:

Ich hab noch genau 4 Minuten Zeit. Mensch, da war doch was im Forum. Ein GT Rennrad Test ... in irgendeiner Zeitung ... in der Tour?!? ... nee ... irgendwas mit "Rennrad" ... Rennradmagazin ... da ist es ... boah ey - 36 Renner im Test, da wird's wohl drin sein. 1/2 2008 steht auch drauf - passt also.

Die Ernüchterung kam dann im Zug. Kein GT war drin, nicht eins! Schnell nach hinten geblättert auf die letzte Seite. Hmm... die neue Ausgabe kommt am 08.02. in den Handel - also aufgepasst an alle Interessierten, die Zeitung ist erst ab 8. Februar am Markt!


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2008)

Test des Marathon Teams in der Bike 03/08

Testurteil: Sehr Gut


----------



## Kint (14. März 2008)

mist ich hatte diesen faden vergessen :

ein aktueller test des avalanche pro (1599- TEST: "1500 hardtails" in der Mountainbike 04/08 - resultat leider nur befriedigend

zitat fazit :
" eine lawine der begeisterung tritt das Avalanche nicht los. zu speziell ist das einsatzprofil dieses hardtails"


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juni 2008)

Hier gehörts definitiv rein:
http://4-seasons.tv/player.php?video=/video/1787
NO WAY - THE HANS REY STORY in Vollversion, kostenlos.


----------



## patrol (19. Juni 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hier gehörts definitiv rein:
> http://4-seasons.tv/player.php?video=/video/1787
> NO WAY - THE HANS REY STORY in Vollversion, kostenlos.



Geil, geil, geil!!! DANKE für den Link!


----------



## versus (19. Juni 2008)

tolles findstück ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (20. Juni 2008)

Hab ich mir gerade auf DVD gekauft... bei eBay für ne Handvoll Euros.


----------



## gtbiker (20. Juni 2008)

patrol schrieb:


> Geil, geil, geil!!! DANKE für den Link!


Gerne


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2008)

hab das video bei youtube gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuIrg4ArBpw
man beachte den '1500 dollar door handle'  
gruß


----------



## Backfisch (30. Juni 2008)

Das Garagentor geht auf, und man weiss sofort, wer da gleich wie rausfährt.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2008)

In der aktuellen "Mountainbike" Ausgabe 11/08, S. 22 ist ein Test des GT Sanction. 

Fazit: Super Geo, alle Tester fühlten sich sauwohl auf dem Bike.
Kinderkrankheiten (zu schmale Felgen, nur 180mm/160mm Discs) bei der Ausstattung verhindern aber leider ein "Sehr gut" als Urteil.

Schön finde ich, dass das Chassis so gut wegkommt. Die Verlockung, ein 2009er Sanction (Tretlager dann 10mm tiefer) zu kaufen ist groß. Wenn man doch nur einen Standard-Dämpfer verbauen würde...

Aber ich will nicht motzen, irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## gtbiker (22. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht nicht ganz so GT spezifisch, aber immerhin fährt der Hans Rey wieder feinste Trails runter.....
Alta Rezia Freeride Tour
http://4-seasons.tv/player.php?video=/video/1601
Gruß und schöne Weihnacht euch allen!


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Dezember 2008)

DIRTmag...

Die übliche GT Werbung,wie immer Doppelseite 












Rider: Dave Wadell (sehr cooles Photo)

Und in der Ausgabe der KNALLER schlechthin!

*"BIKES THAT CHANGED THE FACE OF DOWNHILL"*











*"SEEING SOMEONE LIKE NIKO TAKE ON THE BOULDERS AT CAP D'AIL
ON A BIKE WITH THIS LITTLE TRAVEL WAS EVERY BIT AS SPECIAL
AS IT IS TO WATCH SOMEONE LIKE SAM HILL TODAY"*


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> DIRTmag...
> Die übliche GT Werbung,wie immer Doppelseite
> *"SEEING SOMEONE LIKE NIKO TAKE ON THE BOULDERS AT CAP D'AIL
> ON A BIKE WITH THIS LITTLE TRAVEL WAS EVERY BIT AS SPECIAL
> AS IT IS TO WATCH SOMEONE LIKE SAM HILL TODAY"*



cool mal sehn ob ich das hier oder in HH irgendwo bekomme. 

aber das rts mit diskwheel - ich wette das das aus dem retrobike.co.uk forum kommt - wer hält dagegen ?


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Januar 2009)

perverses gt video "eddie roman´s hammertime" aus mitte der 90er mit atemberaubenden stunts.
hab das video damals auf der eurobike mal am gt stand gesehen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_qp0rNvI6I&feature=related

  schön viele alte zassis zu sehen


----------



## Janikulus (14. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> perverses gt video aus mitte der 90er mit atemberaubenden stunts.
> hab das video damals auf der eurobike mal am gt stand gesehen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_qp0rNvI6I&feature=related
> ...



geil, NWD10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (14. Januar 2009)

geilgeil! sollte man mal einigen von den überheblichen kids zeigen, die meinen sie hätten mit ihren 220mm fullys das downhillen erfunden!!!


----------



## gtbiker (6. März 2009)

In der Tat hab ich mich gefreut:
In der aktuellen Bike ist seit Jahren wiedermal eine GT Anzeige, ganzseitig.
Das ich das noch erleben durfte 
www.gtisgolden.com


----------



## versus (6. März 2009)

geile bikes und eine tolle aktion! 

und jetzt ab auf die rolle, damits auch mit dem goldsegen klappt


----------



## Tiensy (14. März 2009)

Retro Zaskar Trials & Trails Video:

http://www.migweb.co.uk/forums/vBTube.php?do=view&vidid=J7nRr25duNM


----------



## dr.juggles (14. März 2009)

auch sehr schön...kommt da nicht normal metallica im hintergrund?
hab das mal auf retrobike gesehen.


----------



## gtbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

Jungs und Mädels,
es geht los! 
Filme vom Hans Rey in voller Länge zum anschauen 

Level Vibes 1993:
http://watch26.tv/video/2559/Hans+Rey+Level+Vibes+1993

Big Five:
http://watch26.tv/video/2526/Hans+Rey+BigFive

No Way Rey:
http://watch26.tv/video/2523/Hans+Rey+No+Way+Rey

Monkey See, Monkey Do!
http://watch26.tv/video/2524

Viel Spaß!


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2009)

ganz frisch bei youtube:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nGoqF7CNR8&feature=sub"]YouTube- GT Suspension Technology[/ame]


----------



## Janikulus (18. November 2009)

na zu dem Video fällt mir nur eins ein:


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na zu dem Video fällt mir nur eins ein:



und ich frag mich warum dann dieses jahr steve peat, der ja offensichtlich nur kacke fährt, weltmeister geworden is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (18. November 2009)

ich glaube der Typ würde auf jedem Rad gewinnen.


----------



## cyclery.de (19. November 2009)

Ein Ruckus 7 Spy Shot von Vitalmtb.com


----------



## zaskar-le (25. November 2009)

...ich hoffe, hier ist auch Platz für eine kleine humoristische Einlage. 

Vor einigen Tagen ist mir ein seltenes, schon verschollen geglaubtes Exemplar eines anerkannten Fachmagazins in die Hände gefallen. Selbstverständlich möchte ich Euch an diesem unglaublichen Fund teilhaben lassen, nachfolgend werden immerhin drei GTs erwähnt! Es darf schallend gelacht werden. 













Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Dezember 2009)

was für lts-fahrer:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWW_DqLhSqA"]YouTube- GT LTS suspension - part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtwuGdwl2pc"]YouTube- GT LTS Suspension - part 2[/ame]


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Januar 2010)

alte GT tv spots 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO175VJAygI"]YouTube- GT Bicycles (Innovation that works).[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcbJGpm56wM&feature=related"]YouTube- GT Bicycles (Roller coaster)[/ame]


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Januar 2010)

In der aktuellen Bike Sport News ist ein Bericht über Hans Rey in Livigno.

Kann man sich hier online anschauen (ab Seite 104).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2010)

Sogar hier vor Ort!

Klick

Titelbild:


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Februar 2010)

GT Ruckus 7 Bike Check mit Tyler McCaul @ VitalMTB
Klick mich, ich bin ein Link


----------



## cyclery.de (21. März 2010)

GT Sanction Action am Gardasee:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10314115"]Lake Garda Springtime Riding on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## tofu1000 (24. März 2010)

Oh, das Video macht echt Lust auf mehr!  

Zwar nicht direkt GT - aber der Mann ist ja wohl wie fast kein anderer mit der Marke verbunden (und bestimmt erscheint er auch auf einem GT):

http://www.bike-aid.de/index.php


----------



## versus (25. März 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oh, das Video macht echt Lust auf mehr!
> 
> Zwar nicht direkt GT - aber der Mann ist ja wohl wie fast kein anderer mit der Marke verbunden (und bestimmt erscheint er auch auf einem GT):
> 
> http://www.bike-aid.de/index.php



stimmt! und ich habe jetzt das dringende bedürfnis den rechner auszuschalten, heimzugehen und mein fully zu holen. danke sebastian


----------



## cyclery.de (29. März 2010)

Hans Rey beim 27sten Leaping Lizard auf dem Telonics Trail, Laguna Beach:

http://twitpic.com/1bok1l
http://twitpic.com/1bozsr


----------



## cyclery.de (19. April 2010)

Mick Hannah @ Sea Otter:


----------



## cyclery.de (26. April 2010)

Mick Hannah Bike Check (GT Sensor) @ Sea Otter Classic

Geiles Teil!


----------



## cyclery.de (1. Mai 2010)

GT Fury Dual Downhill Action:


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Mai 2010)

Sik Mik beim DH WC in Maribor:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (15. Mai 2010)

Das aktuelle Fury ist ein sehr geiles Fahrrad aber in der Teamlackierung ist es einfach unschlagbar: Schaut her, ich bin ein GT! Alles Gute für morgen!


----------



## cleiende (28. Juni 2010)

Schaut mal was für ein Rad für die Präsentation der 2011er XTR auserkoren wurde...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470038


----------



## cyclery.de (26. Juli 2010)




----------



## cyclery.de (2. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch @ Marc Beaumont zum WC Sieg in Val di Sole


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Januar 2011)

Weil das Bike so schön ist:






In dem Pinkbike-Beitrag war auch Kevin Aiello auf KHS zu sehen. Fährt er nicht mehr für GT?


----------



## kingmoe (25. Januar 2011)

Wäre ich nicht alt, träge, unfit und im Flachland beheimatet, das Bike wäre allein wegen der knalligen Optik voll im Beuteschema. Geile Karre!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2011)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wäre ich nicht alt, träge, unfit und im Flachland beheimatet, das Bike wäre allein wegen der knalligen Optik voll im Beuteschema. Geile Karre!



Die Fitness spielt doch bei einem Bergabfahrrad nicht ganz so die Rolle wie beim CC...


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Januar 2011)

Vom Design her für mich eins der absoluten Highlights dieses bzw. letztes Jahr.


----------



## planetsmasher (28. Januar 2011)

ich weiss es passt nicht so wirklich, wusste aber nicht wo es sonst passen könnte.  Hab ich im Off-Topic-Bereich gefunden:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18678969"]ÐÑÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ñ Ðº Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¿ÐµÐ´Ñ (bicycle strip) on Vimeo[/ame]

Nettes Bike, toller Song und das Püppi scheint auch halbwegs talentiert zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nectar (28. Januar 2011)

Naja.. mit der Luftpumpe kann sie jedenfalls umgehen!

..sorry, konnt's mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## cyclery.de (28. Januar 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ich weiss es passt nicht so wirklich, wusste aber nicht wo es sonst passen kÃ¶nnte.  Hab ich im Off-Topic-Bereich gefunden:
> 
> ÃÂÃÂÃÂ±ÃÂ¾ÃÂ²ÃÂ ÃÂº ÃÂ²ÃÂµÃÂ»ÃÂ¾Ãï¿½ÃÂ¸ÃÂ¿ÃÂµÃÂ´ÃÂ (bicycle strip) on Vimeo
> 
> Nettes Bike, toller Song und das PÃ¼ppi scheint auch halbwegs talentiert zu sein


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2011)

In der neuen Bike 3/11 befindet sich ein Test von 150 mm AM-Bikes. Das GT Force Carbon ist auch dabei und schneidet mit dem Urteil "Sehr Gut" ab.

Original Zitate:

Fahrwerkseffizienz: Am antriebsneutralsten ist das GT-I-Drive Fahrwerk

Fazit: Gelungenes All Mountain für schweres Gelände mit guter Kinematik, außergewöhnlicher Optik und vernünftiger Ausstattung.


----------



## cyclery.de (6. Februar 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ... Das GT Force Carbon ...



Welche Ausstattungsvariante haben sie getestet?


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2011)

Oh Sorry. Es wurde das Force Carbon pro getestet


----------



## cyclery.de (6. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (21. Februar 2011)




----------



## planetsmasher (18. März 2011)

trotz Mega-Klausurenstress, so viel Zeit muss sein:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21194712"]http://vimeo.com/21194712[/ame]

falls bei irgendwem morgen das Wetter eh zu schlecht zum biken ist, zwischen 09.00 und 14.30 Uhr bitte Daumen drücken. VWL-Klausur!!!! -> absolutes "Lieblingsfach"


----------



## cyclery.de (18. März 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> falls bei irgendwem morgen das Wetter eh zu schlecht zum biken ist, zwischen 09.00 und 14.30 Uhr bitte Daumen drücken. VWL-Klausur!!!! -> absolutes "Lieblingsfach"



5:30h an einem Samstag? Arme Sau 
Aber die Daumen werden natürlich gedrückt 

On topic:
Eric Carter Bike Check @ Vital MTB


----------



## tofu1000 (18. März 2011)

5 1/2 Zeitstunden?!?!? Ihr seid ja irre! Dann versuche ich morgen mal, ohne Daumen an der Hausarbeit zu schreiben.... Toi, toi, toi!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (24. März 2011)

Guten Abend, ich dacht ich schreib mal hier rein weil die Frage zu Medien passt. Nachdem ich vor ca 2 Monaten mein erstes 97er Zaskar erworben habe bin ich irgendwie begeistert von der Marke GT. Schade dass sie in der CH vom Athleticum vertrieben werden, bessert den Ruf nicht grade auf.. Ich hege interesse an den GT Zaskar Modellen dieses Jahres. Gibt es einen Online Katalog mit Preisen? Ich interessiere mich für das Zaskar Pro blue/ball burnished. Finde jedoch nirgends Angaben zum Preis..

Ebenfalls hab ich Bilder eines Zaskar Carbon gefunden in einem schönen schimmernden blau (erinnert mich an frosted blue). Jedoch auch hier kein Angebot dazu oder ob es jeh in den Handel kam.

Vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Mfg


----------



## kingmoe (25. März 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich dacht ich schreib mal hier rein weil die Frage zu Medien passt. Nachdem ich vor ca 2 Monaten mein erstes 97er Zaskar erworben habe bin ich irgendwie begeistert von der Marke GT. Schade dass sie in der CH vom Athleticum vertrieben werden, bessert den Ruf nicht grade auf.. Ich hege interesse an den GT Zaskar Modellen dieses Jahres. Gibt es einen Online Katalog mit Preisen? Ich interessiere mich für das Zaskar Pro blue/ball burnished. Finde jedoch nirgends Angaben zum Preis..
> 
> Ebenfalls hab ich Bilder eines Zaskar Carbon gefunden in einem schönen schimmernden blau (erinnert mich an frosted blue). Jedoch auch hier kein Angebot dazu oder ob es jeh in den Handel kam.
> 
> ...



Soll es ein shop in der Schweiz sein?! Bei cyclery.de findet man das blau z.B. sofort - aber hier in D.

http://www.cyclery.de/bikes/gt-bike...zaskar-carbon-pro-cross-country-bike-2011.htm


----------



## planetsmasher (6. April 2011)

nettes kleines Vid von ner Backyard-Hüpferei. Und mit Ozzy!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/189824/

P.S. Danke fürs Daumendrücken. Wenn alles geklappt hat bin ich mit den schriftlichen jetzt durch....


----------



## tofu1000 (6. April 2011)

Frontflip!  Irre!


----------



## cyclery.de (5. September 2011)

Gar nicht so leicht, überhaupt mal ein Zaskar medial aufzuschnappen.


----------



## cyclery.de (27. November 2011)

Downhill:

All Mountain:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (20. März 2012)

Hauche ich dem Thread mit einem netten Video von Tyler McCaul mal wieder ein wenig Leben ein


----------



## mani.r (4. März 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/GT-Force-LE-Tested-2013.html

GT Force LE Test. Viel Spaß beim lesen. 
Macht lust wieder eines haben zu wollen ;-)


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Mai 2013)

GT Carbon BMX! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thol...lobal/+Media&utm_medium=Facebook:+GT+Bicycles


----------



## cleiende (18. Mai 2013)

In letzter Zeit tut sich was:

Bike-Bravo 05/2013: GT Zaskar9r im Hardtail Test Sieger Kategorie Fachhandel und auch auf dem Titelfoto des Artikels

Pedaliero 1/2013, kam grad heute. Wers nicht kennt: Das sind die mit den sauguten Fotos! 
Traumbike: GT XiZang 9R Rahmen mit Lefty etc. Okay, man kann drüber streiten


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. März 2014)

Ein paar Videos aus den '90ern


Gary Turner erzählt etwas von der Herstellung seiner BMX Bikes

- 




Ein Paar Commercials

- 




Das BMX Freestyle Team

-


----------



## cleiende (24. August 2014)

Als Abonennent bekommt man das Heftlein früher. (ja, ich bin bekennender Printmediennutzer)
In der aktuellen Tour ist ein Test über Titanrahmen, siehe da, auch mit dem Edge. 
Fazit: Für Titan Mittelklasse aber gut verarbeitet. Wie immer bei GT "heavy metal"


----------



## cleiende (17. September 2014)

Wiederbelebung, und das sogar hier aus dem Forum:
Dauertest des 2015er Sanction
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09...est-wie-viel-dh-bike-steckt-gts-neuem-enduro/


----------

